# R35 GTR - £41k



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a black R35 advertised at £41k at the Porsche Centre in Bolton. 
Bargain! Looks like some cheap cars being available over the next few months.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

jack said:


> There is a black R35 advertised at £41k at the Porsche Centre in Bolton.
> Bargain! Looks like some cheap cars being available over the next few months.


Advertised where?
Clearly it must be a grey import, but do you have any further details?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Not on their website but on autotrader.

All grey imports will be dropping in value as the UK spec cars arrive.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

40Kish would seem about right to me..
Once the UK cars arrive with full warranty etc etc then the imports need to be at least 15/20% cheaper to reflect the risk of having a non-uk non-warrantied one..


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Kerry Katona's i bet lol


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Kerry Katona's i bet lol


ah the one off model with smaller airbags.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Wont make that much differance once the UK cars are second hand and the warenty's gone ,if there is much of a warenty in the first place:chuckle:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

41k? thats starting to get a better price.. hmmm...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope its had it gearbox plates realigned etc??? at that mileage it should have


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

link?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I hope this works
Auto Trader UK - Nissan GT-R 3798 cc 3.8 2dr Auto

SAVE FUGGLES


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Insanely cheap if its mechanically sound. Looks like its almost 10k less than others, someone on here must be interested in it at that price.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

link doesnt work


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

sounds fishy to me is 20-30% cheaper than the other 20+


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

it's Jocks old car. Nothing wrong with it. he sold it way too low, traded for a Porsche...


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't find it on Autotrader at all. I'll pop in on the way home from work though as it's on the way.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

It wont be long until UK cars hit that amount


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> It wont be long until UK cars hit that amount


:chuckle:

I am just surprised Jock felt the need to trade down to a Porsche


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

No chuckle here, im deadly serious

Maybe he felt like a porsche was cheaper to run:thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> It wont be long until UK cars hit that amount


very pessimistic, nothing to do with cancelling 

I think it will be a while till we hit £40K

I see from previous threads the porsche only seemed to stay a matter of weeks, not impressed ?

cheers

Michael


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

if no one can afford to buy, sell or run one, then it looks like they will be a rare sight


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Of course it was to do with cancelling, thats the whole reason I did, they are going to come down alot imo, they have dropped 40% already in Japan with loads on the market not selling :nervous: its only time that will make it the same here.....

I sold the 997 because it was an everyday car, I dont do many miles either, so when I went out I wanted something more raw, to be honest my old STi gave me more thrills


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> if no one can afford to buy, sell or run one, then it looks like they will be a rare sight


What happens to the cars that have been made then?, for the people who have cancelled?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

this some kind of sick april fools?


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

For all you doubters this is the original ad (albeit not in the Autotrader format)

2008 57 Reg Nissan GT-R 3798 cc 3.8 2dr Auto
Price: 
£41,000
Features: 
•	12,594 miles 
•	Automatic 
•	Black 
•	Petrol 
•	Hatchback 
•	3800 cc 
Full Description: 
Glossary of Terms 
Automatic, Hatchback, Petrol, 12,594 miles, Black. £41,000 Click 'Go to website' below for more approved used cars.
Trade Seller: 
Porsche Centre Bolton
Website: Go to Dealer's Website 
Contact number: (0845) 2265930


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Auto Trader UK - NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Premium


thats the cheapest one i can find


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*gtr35*

yes that is my old car absolutly nothing wrong with the ca r has jist been serviced at rod bells had it 12 months time too move on


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*my new car*

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j59/jockhan/?action=view&current=29032009081.jpg


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> I can't find it on Autotrader at all. I'll pop in on the way home from work though as it's on the way.


I called in on the way home, admitedlry it was closed, but there was no sign of the car. Lots of Porkers in teh showroom and plenty in the pound at the side but no sign of a GTR.

Perhaps it's sold :bawling:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe the garage owner has the GTR smile and is driving everyday.

I am in 2 minds now with regards to cancelling and have been for a a few months. For my own reasons.

I do not think the UK cars will drop in value at all for the first couple of yrs. Now and initially there will be offers out there and the only reason is because people cannot afford to keep them.

I just wish people who no longer have an interest in the car will shut up, stop being such a downer and stop posting negative comments all the time. Its getting really boring.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with MelHKS, there are a number of factors here....
First, now UK cars are being delivered, imports / non-warranty cars are bound to lose some value.
Second, with the credit crunch (real or percieved) a number of buyers (just look at pistonheads) are speculators and sense their chance of a profit are dwindling fast.
Third, some buyers have now realised that they would be stretching themselves financially to purchase (lack of credit) and run (cost of insurance / maintainence).
Fourth, warranty issues / bad mouthing / rumour have scared aware some of the new customers that Nissan were attracting from porsche etc
Finally, and probably most importantly, some interested parties have hidden agendas in so much as, they either regret they are not getting one, or want to get one but at a lower price and therefore doing their utmost to put a downer on the car.
I sincerely hope that NMGB, when orders are cancelled remove those cars from availabilty by first, putting people who are wating forward, if they can and then removing the availability of the balance and cash in on their currency hedge profit thereby removing supply and firming up prices. Here's to hoping !!!!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Mel HKS said:


> I do not think the UK cars will drop in value at all for the first couple of yrs.


   !! :nervous:


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

joc said:


> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j59/jockhan/?action=view&current=29032009081.jpg


nice, how does ot compare to the R35 ?


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*911 turbo*

the porche is more of a drivers car and feels solid and is alot more comfortable on long drives than the gtr the only downfall for gtr is its a very heavy car and u feel it wen u brake hard. i had my gtr 12 months and i dont keep cars very long it was an awesome experience i enjoyed the gtr very much maybe spec v next watch this space


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

joc - small world

i know your mate Iqbal

said your 911 is really cool ,


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Which do you find quicker?


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*turbo*

Its a difficult question, the Porsche is quicker off the mark being a smaller & lighter car, wheres as the GTR really gets going after 3rd Gear. Difficult one, its not all about power and speed . The Porsche has better visability and you really feel the road in the 911, its a better drive. The reason for the change is had my fun in GTR, the 911 is a stop gap till the SPEC V comes along later on in the year.

Personal preference some ppl like the GTR some like the 911, i've had my fun in both.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I know what you mean, this was mine:thumbsup:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I know what you mean, this was mine:thumbsup:


When did you sell your gtr?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> I know what you mean, this was mine:thumbsup:


what sort of Cayman is that:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I had a drive in porker turbos, one with 6 speed stick and one with the buttons on the steering wheel.

I really liked the stick shift and the feed back, not so sure on the buttons on the steering wheel version, that said I only had 20mins with it.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Was that the PDK?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yep PDK

GTR paddles worked better


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Mel HKS said:


> Maybe the garage owner has the GTR smile and is driving everyday.
> 
> I am in 2 minds now with regards to cancelling and have been for a a few months. For my own reasons.
> 
> ...


Agreed, some people are just doom and gloom merchants. Usually those who can't get one for whatever reason and are gurning on sour grapes. Ban them they have nothing constructive to say.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> Agreed, some people are just doom and gloom merchants. Usually those who can't get one for whatever reason and are gurning on sour grapes. Ban them they have nothing constructive to say.


Get real!!, those people (including me) have the money still, but have their sensible heads on, I dont want to give money away thanks


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Jacey Boy said:


> Was that the PDK?


PDK turbo is not out yet!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> PDK turbo is not out yet!


That's what I thought ?


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Peely said:


> That's what I thought ?


And when it does ..

Those steering wheel buttons are horrible and just wrong. I considered upgrading my first gen 997 to the second gen with PDK. Gearbox is great! Buttons to control it - Awful!

...Mad

P.S. Its so bad that you can now get aftermarket paddles to replace them with (Gemballa i think)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was doing a head to head and the PDK buttons where bad, the stick shift porker was OK. The stick shift R8 was nice. Only the GTR paddles where any good. The M3 ones that moved with the wheel where always out of place when cornering.....


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Get real!!, those people (including me) have the money still, but have their sensible heads on, I dont want to give money away thanks


Me get real!, you can apply your logic to any car, computer, telly whatever. While some of us are driving our cars, watching our plasmas etc. you are stubbornly sat at home with your 1975 Ford Escort and a black & white telly saying "I'm not buying until the price has collapsed". If you are prepared to wait that long then good luck. Meanwhile, we'll be enjoying our new cars.
Show me a car in Japan that has fallen by 40%!.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I was doing a head to head and the PDK buttons where bad, the stick shift porker was OK. The stick shift R8 was nice. Only the GTR paddles where any good. The M3 ones that moved with the wheel where always out of place when cornering.....



So are you still saying you've drove a 997 Turbo with PDK ?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

joc said:


> Its a difficult question, the Porsche is quicker off the mark being a smaller & lighter car, wheres as the GTR really gets going after 3rd Gear.


It's actually the other way around - the Turbo is only quicker at higher speeds.



Peely said:


> So are you still saying you've drove a 997 Turbo with PDK ?


No, because they don't exist outside Porsche's R&D department. 

Tiptronics have buttons on the wheel too, but they're nothing like a double-clutch gearbox to use (hardly surprising as they're normal automatics with a torque converter).

Philip


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

First mistake....



Benji Linney GTC said:


> he sold it way too low



Second mistake....


Benji Linney GTC said:


> Traded for a porsche...


Car sounds mint anyway, would deffinetly be worth a look.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> So are you still saying you've drove a 997 Turbo with PDK ?


it was new Porker turbo with little switches on the steering wheel to change gear

drove it for 20mins around a road circuit outside silverstone


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> it was new Porker turbo with little switches on the steering wheel to change gear
> 
> drove it for 20mins around a road circuit outside silverstone


Ah right, no sorry that's tiptronic, not PDK. 
Completely different system, as stated before the new Turbo with PDK is not out yet, but should be mega quick when it does arrive !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

New PDK 997 turbo coming out soon, with proper paddles this time.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> Show me a car in Japan that has fallen by 40%!.


Really want me to???, there are plenty I have been told!


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> Agreed, some people are just doom and gloom merchants. Usually those who can't get one for whatever reason and are gurning on sour grapes. Ban them they have nothing constructive to say.


Alot of people on here will not be slightly bothered about residual value on their GTR's but please don't kid youself that residuals will be strong. You can walk into a GTR dealer tomorrow and order a new GTR at the original price for delivery in June/July. Why would someone buy used at list when they can have new ?


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Really want me to???, there are plenty I have been told!


GTRs in japan have fallen in the 5.850.000Yen range and those cars haven't even got 10000km on the clock. Some had minor accidents, some not. Basicly the used R35 GTR price range for R35 GTR"bargains" is between 5.800.000Yen an 6.500.000Yen.
So 25%-35% loss in value in just a year.

Most Skyline GTR owners, GTR tuners and garages I have talked too would consider to purchase an R35 around 5.000.000Yen. . . .so only a few months to go if the trend in japan keeps that downwards. At 5.000.000Yen they will sell like cookies, so what happens is the following:
First wave of GTR owners, buy them new with the cash in hands. Seconde wave pay the 6.500.000Yen now (bigger consumer base then the very rich) and the third wave of owners will only pay max. 5.000.000Yen , that's when the real R35 GTR used car money will be made in japan. . . . . first and seconde wave owners loosing all the money, which they actually don't care about, in japan life is quick.:chuckle:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

All new cars depreciate, so I don't see the fuss. The fact is that the new price of the GTR is so low at £53k (relative to its competitors) that the losses involved will be small. If the car falls 25% in it's first year thats only £13k and if it loses that in the first year it'll lose less in the second as it certainly will not be a £26k car after 2 years.

By comparison a new Porsche or Ferrari with a much higher new price will dump far more. My 997 GT2 cost £137k new and now after one year it would be worth about £110k, so it's lost £27k in one year (though I sold it a while back). Similarly even a new BMW M3 at £50k+ (and a friend spent £60k+ with options), is now about £35k, so has lost £15-£20k in one year.

Anyone who worries about depreciation just shouldn't buy a new car of any type.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Sock said:


> Alot of people on here will not be slightly bothered about residual value on their GTR's but please don't kid youself that residuals will be strong. You can walk into a GTR dealer tomorrow and order a new GTR at the original price for delivery in June/July. Why would someone buy used at list when they can have new ?



You cannot buy them at the original price. You will pay the price after the price increase.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Really want me to???, there are plenty I have been told!


Yeah and I've been TOLD that I look like Brad Pitt. You are claiming facts based on what "someone" has told you. I think it's your turn to get real :chuckle:

Come on, show us the ones that have fallen by 40%. Or get your "source" to tell you it's really 60% and then we can really start worrying :chairshot


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Autocar review today, they think depreciation will be the same as a 911.
Sounds fair to me.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

BigNige said:


> Autocar review today, they think depreciation will be the same as a 911.
> Sounds fair to me.


CAP values indicate far stronger residual expectation than Porsche - fact.

D


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

clint thrust said:


> Yeah and I've been TOLD that I look like Brad Pitt. You are claiming facts based on what "someone" has told you. I think it's your turn to get real :chuckle:
> 
> Come on, show us the ones that have fallen by 40%. Or get your "source" to tell you it's really 60% and then we can really start worrying :chairshot


I have been told by a Japanese resident who has a GTR, so if its happened there it will happen here:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey, I am surprised you have not bought an RS Focus, in which you could give us all a good thrashing, whilst waving the £35k you saved, to taunt us.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL, actually I quite like that focus, couldnt bring myself to spend £25k on a Ford though:nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jacey - one factor that is different for the UK is the relatively low number of official cars that are imported with the knock on that there are only likely to be a really low number available 2nd hand at any time.

i am realistic and know that the mega premiums just won't be happening but I believe that a low mileage car will be well over 45K after a year - those that have pre-order price (like me) see that as good value and far better than you would get from buying any Porsche, Aston, Lambo etc.

If the economy starts improving in 2010 as many are now predicting, there will be more discretionary spending and the 2nd hand prices will be boosted IMHO.

D


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Jacey - one factor that is different for the UK is the relatively low number of official cars that are imported with the knock on that there are only likely to be a really low number available 2nd hand at any time.
> 
> i am realistic and know that the mega premiums just won't be happening but I believe that a low mileage car will be well over 45K after a year - those that have pre-order price (like me) see that as good value and far better than you would get from buying any Porsche, Aston, Lambo etc.
> 
> ...


Now here's a guy who knows what he's talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

BigNige said:


> Autocar review today, they think depreciation will be the same as a 911.
> Sounds fair to me.


God no! Hope not!!!!

I just sold my 997C2S - It lost £1000 per month over the last 37 months. If my GT-R does that I'll kill myself! :squintdan

...Mad


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I just sold my 997C2S - It lost £1000 per month over the last 37 months. If my GT-R does that I'll kill myself!


before you top yoruself could you sell me your now valued at 20K GTR to me as a 4th car


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow !!

Its like battlezone of the hardcore noobs round here.

Sorry Cem, but why dont you just ban them all and tell 'em to **** off back to the Audi showrooms they came from !!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Wow !!
> 
> Its like battlezone of the hardcore noobs round here.
> 
> Sorry Cem, but why dont you just ban them all and tell 'em to **** off back to the Audi showrooms they came from !!!


:GrowUp:

....never had an Audi either!

D


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Nor me:thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Me neither, or a Playstation for that matter............


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Wow !!
> 
> Its like battlezone of the hardcore noobs round here.
> 
> Sorry Cem, but why dont you just ban them all and tell 'em to **** off back to the Audi showrooms they came from !!!


Oi, you're just jealous of my fairy lights!!


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> You cannot buy them at the original price. You will pay the price after the price increase.



Yes you can. There are cars available at the original price nd there is the ability to take a cancelled order without being the second owner! 

I should know


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Sock said:


> Yes you can. There are cars available at the original price nd there is the ability to take a cancelled order without being the second owner!
> 
> I should know


what colour and edition did you order:thumbsup:whens deliverly


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Wow !!
> 
> Its like battlezone of the hardcore noobs round here.
> 
> Sorry Cem, but why dont you just ban them all and tell 'em to **** off back to the Audi showrooms they came from !!!


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dont worry,

You'll all be somewhere else for the "next big thing" in a couple of years and the rest of us will still have GTR's to enjoy at your depreciation cost !! Win win in my eyes, just have to ignore this section for a few more months !!

How are your bonuses coming along ??   

J.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Dont worry,
> 
> You'll all be somewhere else for the "next big thing" in a couple of years and the rest of us will still have GTR's to enjoy at your depreciation cost !! Win win in my eyes, just have to ignore this section for a few more months !!
> 
> ...


Maybe..but from the state of the car manufacturers, all of the "next big thing" projects have been cancelled, so we will just have to keep our GTR's! :chairshot

Makes them rarer and expensive second hand!!

Now where's Mystic Meg so we can really know what the truth is? :chuckle::chuckle:

D


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Dont worry,
> 
> You'll all be somewhere else for the "next big thing" in a couple of years and the rest of us will still have GTR's to enjoy at your depreciation cost !! Win win in my eyes, just have to ignore this section for a few more months !!
> 
> ...




Dont think you enjoyed your's much Bladey during GTR ownership ,how many rebuilds


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bladerider said:


> battlezone of the hardcore noobs



I have that video somewhere......





Nope sorry my mistake, I've got

*"battlezone of the hardcore boobs"*


Not one to see with the missus......


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Dont worry,
> 
> You'll all be somewhere else for the "next big thing" in a couple of years and the rest of us will still have GTR's to enjoy at your depreciation cost !! Win win in my eyes, just have to ignore this section for a few more months !!
> 
> ...


Unlikely because we will have launched the arse off them, leaving you with the cost of putting them right.

Another one in a 1975 Ford Escort. 

Jealousy is a terrible emotion :bawling:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

stealth said:


> Dont think you enjoyed your's much Bladey during GTR ownership ,how many rebuilds


No, I enjoyed owning the car, I didnt enjoy being the guinea pig for my uninformed tuner learning at my expense !! lol I still hanker after another 34, Syds old car is a major distraction for me at the mo, and GTR's of all types will still have a special place in my heart and garage !!

Thats what Mr Thrust doesnt appreciate, some of us have already been there and done it before they thought of how clever they were and obviously how jealous the rest of us would be :blahblah:

I'd be more jealous if he did have a 1975 escort with a Millington lump and some skills, rather than the warranty quivering "We just launch them yo!!" type response which tells me pretty much all I need to know about his level of knowledge, likelihood of long term membership of this place and how easy it may be to pass him on track !!   




charlie said:


> Nope sorry my mistake, I've got
> 
> "battlezone of the hardcore boobs"
> 
> ...


LOL

Now you're talkin !!

:thumbsup:

J.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Glad to see you haven't lost any of your cynicism James:chuckle:

Steve


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Never !!

They cut out a bit of sharpness and response when they did the ops, but Im gradually getting those back I think (its just they took a chunk of memory too so I cant be sure !!)

For me its a case of the older I am the faster I was (allegedly) !!!

   

J.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Bladey , get another GTR ,you know you want to


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> No, I enjoyed owning the car, I didnt enjoy being the guinea pig for my uninformed tuner learning at my expense !! lol I still hanker after another 34, Syds old car is a major distraction for me at the mo, and GTR's of all types will still have a special place in my heart and garage !!
> 
> Thats what Mr Thrust doesnt appreciate, some of us have already been there and done it before they thought of how clever they were and obviously how jealous the rest of us would be :blahblah:
> 
> ...



You don't know the first thing about me!. What an arse.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

You look like Bart Simpson?:thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

clint thrust said:


> You don't know the first thing about me!. What an arse.


What makes you think I'd want to ??

Maybe we'll talk again in 5 years time once you have a bit better track record !! For now I have already said more than I was going to and frankly dont bother with this forum as much as I used to for reasons you are explaining for me !!

See the rest of you at a meet or TA/EDC sometime this year (might even be able to drive again by August with luck !!).

Be well,

J.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, now ther's a familiar tale !!!

No, I enjoyed owning the car, I didnt enjoy being the guinea pig for my uninformed tuner learning at my expense !! lol I still hanker after another 34, Syds old car is a major distraction for me at the mo, and GTR's of all types will still have a special place in my heart and garage !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL Steve,

  

J.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Bladey I sometimes dont always know when you're taking the piss ,have you been ill of late and if so hope you're ok now ..:thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL I know !! Sorry !!  

Just spent 4.5 months in hospital mate !!

Im now over 8 stone slimmer, minus a gallbladder, most of my pancreas, and my torso looks like a map of the Somme !! Oh and i still have a couple of tubes, a foot long dressing and a colostomy bag on my front at the moment which should be getting sorted in a few weeks.

J.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Hye Bladerider, you sound just like me!

The big C got me a few years ago and i too spent a long time in hospital, intensive care, lost a kidney and various other 'jiblets' but now i'm (almost) as good as new.

On the positive side it really is a great way to lose weight and those bed baths from the nurses - well it was worth the pain just for that : )

Good luck with the recovery, it's time to get used to day time tv, completing Xbox games and most of all try not to laugh because it bloody hurts!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bladerider said:


> What makes you think I'd want to ??
> 
> Maybe we'll talk again in 5 years time once you have a bit better track record !! For now I have already said more than I was going to and frankly dont bother with this forum as much as I used to for reasons you are explaining for me !!
> 
> ...


Christ, have you heard yourself. So you have to be on here for 5 years for you GTRheads to take us seriously.
Frankly, this is one of the worst websites there is for treating newbs with scorn and it should stop now.
Frankly, I'm glad your not on here much.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Check this deal out:

Nissan : 600R Complete GT-R available

Not bad value if you're going to go for aftermarket stuff staright after purchase.


----------

